# Musicmaking stabilizes my mood



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I listen to music every single day in my life, I've been making tracks since 1991 and it's always been a comfort knowing that at least I'm pretty good at SOMETHING.
A demo-cd I sent to a label years ago went well; they were very interested in one track but I couldn't get it right (I sent them a loop, the track wasn't finished yet) so I let go of everything. :roll :stu

The people trying to get me a job are USELESS for persons with artistic talent and I don't forget to remind them of this every time.
I don't do hip/trendy/commercial stuff so that's a minus but I should really start sending out stuff again.
I remember something a very famous Techno producer/dj once said when he tried to get into the industry : "I had a lot of doors slammed in my face". Maybe I should print out that phrase on 50 pieces of paper and stick them all on my walls or something.
On a mp3 hosting site I got 3000+ downloads and streams of my tracks now, so that should keep me motivated. It SHOULD ... :blank
My mood is better overall thanks to Clonazepam but energy is generally low.
Aargh!! I should get my arse in gear!

Moral of the story : do something artistic, it helps against depression/boredom and you'll become proud of your creations later on if you stick to it. Creating something no one else does is pretty cool.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

cool stuff dude. Its awesome that you can express yourself like this creatively.

what software do you use to create these tracks. 

Like I have no musical background other than appreciating good music.

but I want to learn something like ACID pro & other audio software that you can create music with.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

It's an amazing feeling when you make tracks you enjoy, but music-making has also driven me mad at times. I've never had much production know-how which is frustrating, and most of the gear I own barely works anymore. 

I've had record deals in the past and a few currently, but I quickly get blocked in those situations. It starts to feels like a job where I'm trying to impress others, and nothing sounds good enough. I rather create for myself and a select few.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I am currently working on what will be my first full length demo. It'll be self-produced & yes it can be therapeutic.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

@ striker :
I'm oldschool and use a music tracker (the best one there is) called Renoise. It's easy to do random-type stuff with it and is perfect for creating breakbeats and other weird loops.
I tried Cubase a long time ago but the whole interface was counterproductive and since I don't use Midi (only VST-instruments/Fx and samples), I stopped with that fairly quickly.
You should try the Renoise demo, it's fully functional except that you can't export your music to a wav file (but you can save it).
It's at http://www.renoise.com/.

@ VCL XI :
Yeah when things don't work creatively-speaking it can get frustrating but when I'm in the zone sometimes it seems that I can't do anything wrong and I do 3-4 different loops (to become tracks later hopefully) in one day. I'm 100% self-taught btw.
Cool that you had a record deal! I'd be afraid of that too, when people eg tell you to do an album in 12 months or that they want this or that style. Or ask you to change certain parts of your track. For me if things start feeling like a job, the fun goes way down. But I'm hoping to be on a compilation cd once, just one track will do.

@ Canadian Brotha :
Are you going to commercially release it? That's also an option these days, go around the record labels and get MUCH more money per sold album. Although ofcourse music shouldn't be about the money, but when you hear commercial music (the music video kind), you know it is ...
Image and knowing the right people is much more important than the quality of your music these days. And people seem to want to hear music about the same themes with the same lyrics over and over, I don't understand this at all. My tastes are in the underground and that's where they'll stay. :evil


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

A couple of friends and myself recorded ourselves doing a Misfits cover for the first time today. It was so satisfying and gave me seemingly boundless energy to boot. I'm so hyped up and yet I haven't slept in a day and a half.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'm going to try out Renoise now.

I'd love to hear some of the stuff that you guys have made.
With renoise or otherwise.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

My music page is at [removed].
All is done with Renoise and the genres are Techno, Electronica and subgenres of these.
I have some other stuff too which has some Industrial influences and got about 100 bits I could/should get started working on since they sound promising; someone invent 40-hour days please!


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Umm Wolfen.... expect a PM or IM from me.... we have some business to discuss :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wolfen said:


> Cool that you had a record deal! I'd be afraid of that too, when people eg tell you to do an album in 12 months or that they want this or that style. Or ask you to change certain parts of your track. For me if things start feeling like a job, the fun goes way down. But I'm hoping to be on a compilation cd once, just one track will do.


I agree, I'm not much into the business of the industry where things are changed strictly for commercial value. If I receive constructive criticism then I will take it into account & consider it.



Wolfen said:


> @ Canadian Brotha :
> Are you going to commercially release it? That's also an option these days, go around the record labels and get MUCH more money per sold album. Although ofcourse music shouldn't be about the money, but when you hear commercial music (the music video kind), you know it is ...
> Image and knowing the right people is much more important than the quality of your music these days. And people seem to want to hear music about the same themes with the same lyrics over and over, I don't understand this at all. My tastes are in the underground and that's where they'll stay. :evil


This demo is more of a personal goal than something that's meant to be taken into the market, at least right now. My main goal is just to put together an album as opposed to just doing random tracks which is my normal thing. I figured college radio & demo sales at performances if I get back into that would be part of my entry into the industry but that's not my main focus right now. Music for me is first & foremost about personal expression.

For those interested here's my *Myspace* page, my old demos are there. Enjoy!

Anyone can feel free to message me if they wish to discuss my tracks or music in general, I'm very open minded about it

ETA: I just checked some of your tunes Wolfen, Good Stuff Indeed!


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I agree, I'm not much into the business of the industry where things are changed strictly for commercial value. If I receive constructive criticism then I will take it into account & consider it.


Yeah but one rarely receives any criticism, both from people downloading your music and from record labels (who can't be bothered since they get maybe 50 demo-cd's every day to listen to). That's my experience anyway.



> This demo is more of a personal goal than something that's meant to be taken into the market, at least right now. My main goal is just to put together an album as opposed to just doing random tracks which is my normal thing. I figured college radio & demo sales at performances if I get back into that would be part of my entry into the industry but that's not my main focus right now. Music for me is first & foremost about personal expression.


Yeah an album is very different. You have to have the same mood/sound, genre and the overall volume should be about the same. I don't believe in the concept of albums anymore myself since there'll almost always be songs I don't like, or much less than others.
I have ONE album of which I like all tracks a lot and I always play it from beginning to end.

It SHOULD be about personal expresssion (at least) in the beginning imo. It would be sad if there were people who do it for the money from the get-go.
Besides if you want to make it now in the music industry you'd have to dj and do live shows too, which would be way too overwhelming.



> For those interested here's my *Myspace* page, my old demos are there. Enjoy!
> Anyone can feel free to message me if they wish to discuss my tracks or music in general, I'm very open minded about it


Great, I'll check out your music.



> ETA: I just checked some of your tunes Wolfen, Good Stuff Indeed!


Thanks a lot, appreciate it! 
The genres are a bit all over the place, I can't just stick to one genre/style, it'd get boring. I have other genres as well, but maybe I should call it all IDM and get it over with. 

[edit]
I listened to some or your music Canadian Brotha, it's good! "Intense" could be used as a beginning credits track for a movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wolfen said:


> I listened to some or your music Canadian Brotha, it's good! "Intense" could be used as a beginning credits track for a movie.


I'm glad you enjoyed your visit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish I still had my MIDI composer program. Clicking all of the notes in and then hearing my progress was awesome .


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wish I still had my MIDI composer program. Clicking all of the notes in and then hearing my progress was awesome .


With Renoise you don't need MIDI at all (although you could still use it). All you need is some sounds (which I think are included in the trial version).


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

I have problems with not being able to enjoy what I create because I feel the need to make it perfect, for everyone to think it was perfect (impossible) and i felt inadequate when I should feel proud of myself.

If anyone else has this problem, try making a point of, at least at first, not showing it to anyone else, keep it for yourself. don't hide it, but keep it as your little treat. Focus on enjoying your creations and not comparing it to others'.


----------

